# Selling Kayak question?



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm selling a couple oft kayaks and need to know what I need to give the new owners so they can transfer the registration to there name. I have the owners manual with the mfg statement of origin but my name is on that. Anyone?


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Try this. I have used this twice while selling yaks
http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/Portals/0/forms/watercraft/DNR8455_notice_change_destruction.pdf


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Rocknut said:


> Try this. I have used this twice while selling yaks
> http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/Portals/0/forms/watercraft/DNR8455_notice_change_destruction.pdf


Perfect. Thank you.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

What kayak are you selling ?


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Registration card and a bill of sale should be all the buyers need from you


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Great thanks guys.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Stuhly said:


> What kayak are you selling ?


Sold the old town otters and selling the ascend D10t. Keeping the dagger.


----------

